# Iron Man Mark V Suit



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

*Iron Man Mark V Suit Update 3/14/11 Chest Pull*

Ok I was inspired by Iron Man 2 to make this suit. I figured it would be the perfect suit for a latex medium. Its segmented armor that suppose to move. 
Since Copy Right freaks me out we decided to go a different direction! Close but not quite a cigar!

What can go wrong?? LMAO!!!!

I milled the suit out of foam board

My girlfriend Mallie is sculpting the mask!
Roughed Out








Nearly Complete









Let me know what you think!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking good! Wish I had your skill.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Bro!

All i did was design the suit, and cut it outts foam, The girlfriend did the Helmet!
She is the talented one!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and wow!! It is easy to tell there is some extraordinary talent in OHIO!! Yeah!*


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

We try to represent!!!! LMAO!!

Thanks by the way!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Just a little update!!

































Mallie said a little smoothing out and she will be ready to Mold!

I should also be plastering the molds tonight and hope to have the first pull this weekend! Im planning on statring the build next week!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Holey cow! you two do very impressive work. Well done!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Ok!!!

Here is the first chest pull! We got all the molds done this weekend. So I couldnt deal with it I had to pour the first chest! I poured it in black to keep the silvers and reds a little darker! There is no paint on this yet but there will be! Anyway I just kinda wanted to update you and show you the chest piece!

It is very thick, the armor plates are not flimsly however it is perfectly flexable bewteen the armor plates! I did not trim off the excess, too excited to get these pics up! Sorry for the pic quality!

I think this suit is gunna work!
Thanks for checking in!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

First Off, Id like to wish everyone a Happy St. Patty's Day!!

Now as a quick update last night I poured the rest of my latex in my molds for this suit! I have a wetsuit on the way so im hoping to do a little work on this on saturday! Hopefully I'll have a real update soon. Until then I put the first kotes of paint on the chest! 








A little close up detail








Thanks for looking!
Jeremey


----------



## tomibraniste (Mar 18, 2011)

i think iron man is the best


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

It looks pink! JK It looks really good so far.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

matthewthemanparker said:


> It looks pink! JK It looks really good so far.


What do u mean it looks pink. You better look again!!! LOL!!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

With the complete costume painted I wanted to update this post as we started the build. I know all of my updates have been with the chest but not anymore!!!

We glued on the Chest and Upper legs! This update lets you see some of the other parts of the suit! This build should really come along now, Im hoping to have the suit complete by next week! The paint is a metallic and this thing is reflective and shiney! I will polish this off with a flexable gloss clear kote! We will see!

Its coming along!
Left








Front








Right









Thanks for looking!
Jeremey


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Ok another GOOD Update!

Last night I got the back and the back upper legs on!

Left








Back








Right









Now there was a little area left open in the crotch and upper thigh area! I found out that this is better for comfort and mobility!

You will also notice there is a small area missing from the "love handle area" that is on purpose, it makes mobility, turning and bending alot easier! There will be Silver armor area placed there!

Well this will be that last update as I will not get to build on this until prollt this weekend!

Really there is not much left! The arms ar a bit of a challange, EVERY TIME i build one of these!

Stick with me guys!! Im getting there!
Thanks
Jeremey


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Ok guys HUGE update!!
I nearly have this thing complete Chest, Back, Front Legs, Back Legs and both Arms!!
This thing gave me fits all weekend long but we worked out all the kinks and I think it looks AWESOME!! Here is your complete 360 Degree tour of the 1st Latex Iron Man suit (this may not be 100% Accurate, LOL!!!) based on a suit that was complete CGI! This was fun and a REAL pain in my A$$ It is as about as shiney as metal. It has a beautiful red and silver metallic tone paint and a gloss clear kote! Ok Enough talking, check it out!

























































Im still working on the Neck, the Helmet and the boot spats for the lower legs but thats about it, this suit and build is nearly over! THANK GOD!!!!

I will update as soon as we complete the suit! Ill put everything on and do a bunch of photos!
thanks for checking In, all the nice words and following along!!
Jeremey


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, awesome so far.
keep us posted


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

This build and costume is complete!!!
Ok Guys here are some of the pictures we took!

Please over look the back neck piece as its adjustable and Mallie placed it on upside down, Whoops! It also needs to be velcrowed down!

Anyway we got a couple more pics just wanted to post them!
Thanks for All the support all the comments and all the advice! Im so glad that this build is over. This is a great costume and was alot of fun to build! Now off to my next build!!

































































Thanks Again
Jeremey


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is absolutely unbelievable!!!



Fabulous work, I am totally impressed. Congratulations.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You Very much!
We worked really hard on this suit! Its good to know people are enjoying it!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice build. Quite impressive work.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You Sir!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing! I can't even imagine beginning to put that much time and work into something like that. Bravo!


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

That is crazy!!! You guys are really talented!!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You so Much to both of you!
We really apprichate all the positive feedback. We worked really hard on this costume!


----------



## Marcharius (Sep 9, 2010)

What a fantastic and extremely detailed costume. Kudos to you guys. This is probably good enough to do conventions and the like, I love it.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You so much! This was a fun build but a difficult one!
We are going to hit some conventions this year, so we will see!

Thanks Again
Jeremey


----------

